# Помогите установить диагноз



## vlada1971 (15 Дек 2014)

Всем доброго дня.Прошу помощи у врачей,помогите установить причину моей болезни.Мне 43 года,рост 182 см,все 145 кг.В анамнезе гипертония,сахарный диабет.СХ болею с 2002 года,был 2 тип,в 2011 году перевели на инсулин в связи с беременностью.
Заболела в июне этого года.Все началось с болей в ногах.Болит от ягодиц и по задней и боковой поверхности бедра до икр.Больше слева.В начале болело не сильно.Где-то в июле я начала ставить свечи диклофенака.Боль уменьшалась,но что-тостало происходить со стопой,вроде как выворачивалась.Я поняла что стопа не работает.И начались мои походы по врачам.Что только не принимала-тиагамма,актовигин,латрен,нуклео,ревмоксикам,нейрорубин,лизин,дексу,прозирин,никотинку,и еще что-то,все уже не помню.Было две блокады с дипроспаном,хватило на неделю.Боль увеличивалась,хожу переваливаясь.Уже делала уколы дексалгина,хватало не надолго.Нейролгин не помогал.Сейчас ни чем не обезбаливаю,просто терплю,хожу "по стенкам".Стоять тоже не могу,или согнувшись или в коленях присев.В состоянии лежа не болит.
Диагноз выставляют милеорадикулонейропатия. Парез левой стопы.Нарушена функция ходьбы.Постоянный болевой синдром.Хирурги говорят,что показаний к операции нет.У меня есть подозрение,что парез и боли от разных источников.Спина в принципе не болит.Бывает дискомфорт,но терпимо.

Вот и прошу совета,куда двигаться дальше.
Можно ли обращаться к мануальщику?Может иглоукалывание?Невролог в поликлинике все забраковала,говорит неизлечимо.А как жить дальше,ребенку три года,а я даже на улицу не могу выйти,такая боль!Неужели ни чем нельзя помочь?


----------



## La murr (15 Дек 2014)

*vlada1971*, Владислава, здравствуйте!
Вы проживаете в Киеве?
На форуме консультируют пациентов Ваши соотечественники - 
Владимир Иванович Воротынцев
Игорь Григорьевич Зинчук
Также Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## AIR (15 Дек 2014)

> Всем доброго дня.


Вечер добрый!


> Болит от ягодиц и по задней и боковой поверхности бедра до икр.Больше слева.В начале болело не сильно


Предположительно...  На снимке виден небольшой сколиоз с ротацией позвонков...  Заметный вес смещает центр тяжести... Дополнительные нагрузки - беременность, ношение ребёнка...  Все это способствует статическим несимметричным перегрузкам и поэтому:


> .Болит от ягодиц и по задней и боковой поверхности бедра до икр.Больше слева.


Эта перегрузка действует на весь сухожильно-мышечный меридиан, вплоть до стопы, нарушая и её постановку..


> Стоять тоже не могу,или согнувшись или в коленях присев.В состоянии лежа не болит.


Уменьшается натяжение - уменьшается и боль..


> Вот и прошу совета,куда двигаться дальше.


Желательно, хоть и сложно, смотреть мышцы по наружной поверхности бедра, голени, голеностопный сустав...
Нужен знающий мануальный терапевт... Поможет и знающий иглотерапевт..
Я могу в данной ситуации только порекомендовать обратиться за советом к Воротынцеву...


----------



## vlada1971 (15 Дек 2014)

Спасибо за ответ.Так мое предположение имеет место?Боль не от грыж?Не смотря на мой не маленький вес(я такая с детства).мышца у меня тоже приличная.В свое время был и спорт и зал.Образ жизни у меня подвижный,был...А болит именно"мясо".Еще раз спасибо за участие, Воротынцеву уже написала.Буду пытаться дальше.

*AIR*, 
Что значит смотреть мышцы?Какое-то обследование?В чем сложность?


----------



## AIR (15 Дек 2014)

> Что значит смотреть мышцы?Какое-то обследование?


Руками...


> В чем сложность?


В размерах.. Объём, толщина подкожной клетчатки, мышечного слоя...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Дек 2014)

В Киеве живёт и работает доктор Зинчук, который консультирует на форуме. Свяжитесь с ним и договоритесь о консультации в его медицинском центре.


----------



## vlada1971 (15 Дек 2014)

Спасибо.


----------



## vlada1971 (16 Дек 2014)

*La murr*, Добрый день.Подскажите пожалуйста,что за анкета боли.Где ее найти для заполнения и что она дает?


----------



## La murr (16 Дек 2014)

vlada1971 написал(а):


> *La murr*, Добрый день.Подскажите пожалуйста,что за анкета боли.Где ее найти для заполнения и что она дает?


Здесь Вы найдёте Анкету боли, Владислава - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7432/
Скопируйте её в свою тему, и ответьте на вопросы, выделив ответы жирным шрифтом.
Это поможет врачам форума более точно определить Ваш неврологический статус и определиться с диагностикой.


----------



## vlada1971 (16 Дек 2014)

*Анкета боли в спине
( при ответе на вопрос необходимо выделить жирным шрифтом вариант ответа)*


1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?_
(нет, *да*)

2. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
(нет боли, *эпизодическая*, постоянная)

3. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли
*дискомфорт*
умеренная боль
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

4. _Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, *жгучая*
давящая, стреляющая
тупая
другая____________________

5. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
*нет боли*, невообразимая боль

6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_
0 1 2 *3* 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?_
да, *нет*
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
*да*, нет

8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?_
*да*, нет
ягодице -* да*, нет
бедре - *да*, нет
голени/икрах - *да*, нет
стопе/лодыжке - да, нет

9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?_
*да*, нет
ягодице - *да*, нет
бедре - *да*, нет
голени/икрах - *да*, нет
стопе/лодыжке - да, нет

10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._
нет боли, эпизодическая, *постоянная* ,
сколько длится последнее обострение - 1-2 мес., *6мес*,1 год

11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
умеренная боль
*терзающая боль*
страшная боль
мучительная боль

_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
*тянущая*, жгучая
давящая, *стреляющая*
тупая, грызущая
«ватные» онемевшие ноги
другая_____________________________________________________

13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?_
0 1 2 3 4* 5* 6 7 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа? _0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8* 9* 10
Нет боли, невообразимая боль

15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?_
правой – (да,* нет*)
левой - (да, *нет*)


16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:_

Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - (да, *нет*)
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы (да, *нет*)
В положении сидя (да, *нет*)
В положении стоя (*да*, нет)
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед - да,* нет*
При прогибах туловища
назад – (*да*, нет)
назад с поворотом вправо - (*да*, нет)
назад с поворотом влево - (*да*, нет)
При ходьбе - (*да*, нет)
17._В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?_
(*да*, нет)
_В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?_
правой - (*да*, нет)
левой - (*да*, нет)


18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - (да, *нет*) _
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (*да,* нет)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (*да*, нет)


19. _Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :_ *да*, нет
в бедре – справа (да, *нет*); слева (да,* нет*); обеих;
в колене - справа (да, *нет*); слева (да,* нет*); обеих;
в стопе - справа (да,* нет*); слева (*да*, нет); обеих;
в пальцах стопы справа (да, *нет*); слева (*да*, нет); обеих;

20. _Ходьба на носках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (*да*, нет)
на левой ноге - (*да*, нет)

21. _Ходьба на пятках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (*да*, нет)
на левой ноге - (*да*, нет)


22. _Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?_
на правой ноге - (*да*, нет)
на левой ноге – (*да,* нет)

23. _Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*) на левой ноге – (*да*, нет)_

24. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
*нет*, да, в обеих ногах_

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, *нет*)
левого – (да, *нет*)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– (да,* нет*)
левого – (да, *нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, *нет*)
левого – (да, *нет*)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да,* нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

25_. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?_
да,
*нет*

26. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?_
*нет*,
да
затрудненное,
по типу недержания


27. _Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?_
*нет*
иногда
часто
постоянно

28. _Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?_
нет
иногда
часто
*постоянно*

29. _Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?_
нет
иногда
*часто*
постоянно

30. _Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
(удовлетворен, не полностью, *нет*) _

31._Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, *сердечно-сосудисто*й, дыхательной, *эндокринной систем*, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике_? ( Да, нет)
Какая____гипертония,СД.______________________


----------

